# 4lbs of Cheddar



## ksblazer (Mar 24, 2019)

This will probably be my last cheese smoke for a while.

Needed some cheddar. So I picked up a 2lb block of Brandon Cheddar as well a. 2lb block of private selection 14 month aged extra sharp cheddar.

I have tried private selection 13 month extra sharp cheddar that is pre sliced, that comes in a smaller amount and it performs above its price IMO.

When I sliced the extra sharp cheddar into smaller pieces to smoke. I shaved off a sliver to sample. This is really good!! Right up there with Tillamook 2yr extra sharp cheddar and for about 1/3rd less.

Smoked it up for just under 4hrs with Bear Mountain cherry pellets and it looks like it's going to be good.

The Brandon Cheddar is the darker colored cheese.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks good. Though it looks like it got a touch warm. I'm seeing some oil there.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 24, 2019)

KSB, Good looking cheese!


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 24, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Looks good. Though it looks like it got a touch warm. I'm seeing some oil there.



There was a bit of oil. Now that it's been sitting on the counter for a couple hours it's gone.


----------

